# Problem with brcmsmac and bluetooth mouse

## matofesi

Hi,

I'm trying to switch Broadcom WiFi in my laptop from broadcom-sta driver to brcmsmac (so I can use kernels newer than 3.5). Driver seems to be working fine, but I found a real showstopper... 

I use bluetooth mouse (Logitech M555b) connected via built-in USB bluetooth interface. If I load a brcmsmac module (any kernel version from 3.6 up) mouse starts to lag terribly, when I unload it everything goes back to normal.

The network card is BRCM 4313:

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4727] (rev 01)

The bluetooth seems to be Broadcom BCM2070 [0a5c:219c].

Is there any way to debug it and at least find out where (bluetooth or brcm) should I post the bug report?

----------

## ppurka

I have a laptop with the exact same wifi chip and also have the exact same mouse, and using brcmsmac. I can't remember the bluetooth chip.

It used to work just fine (I have paired the mouse with a different laptop now). I had made a post about the mouse configuration not so long ago in G+. I can post my kernel config later (probably gentoo-sources 3.7 or 3.8 ) so that you can compare what bluetooth and wifi options I had turned on.

----------

## matofesi

Thanks. Config to compare would be great. Could you also check the bluetooth hardware model?

----------

## ppurka

 *matofesi wrote:*   

> Thanks. Config to compare would be great. Could you also check the bluetooth hardware model?

 Yes. I will check that. You have to give me a couple of hours since I don't have the laptop on me right now.

----------

## ppurka

Here is the config on 3.7.10: http://pastebin.com/PFkVxuUF

The bluetooth chip is the following

```
Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0489:e00d Foxconn / Hon Hai Broadcom Bluetooth 2.1 Device
```

----------

## matofesi

 *ppurka wrote:*   

> Here is the config on 3.7.10: http://pastebin.com/PFkVxuUF
> 
> 

 

Thanks. I've recompiled 3.7.10 with your config (changed slightly to fit my hardware of course) - no luck. Mouse lags the same.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> The bluetooth chip is the following
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's probably the difference. I'll try an external USB dongle - if it will work then there is probably some conflict with brcmsmac on the bluetooth side.

----------

